# New snake owner



## tomwhetton (May 25, 2015)

So I've set up my vivarium and I've bought a microclimate b1 thermostat but what can I use to secure the probe on the inside of the vivarium so it's not just loose? Or am I doing it wrong! Please be kind haha


----------



## Badgerroy (Mar 16, 2015)

Personally I leave mine loose. I put a cable tie on both side of the Viv where it comes throw the hole in the Viv and pull them tight, this stop the probe wire being knocked out the Viv then I just leave the probe lying on the Viv floor.


----------



## Zincubus (Sep 6, 2010)

I use a glue gun to fix the probes in place . Works amazingly well but can be moved if needs be .


----------



## tomwhetton (May 25, 2015)

I'm guessing the end of the probe has to be on the floor? I've put it in the middle obviously between the heat lamp and the cool spot


----------



## tomwhetton (May 25, 2015)

That's how it is atm, snakes in its hide so it's not been out yet


----------



## Badgerroy (Mar 16, 2015)

Best place is under the lamp itself as the hottest place wants to be the basking spot.


----------



## tomwhetton (May 25, 2015)

And shall I set the thermostat to between 90-95 F?


----------



## Badgerroy (Mar 16, 2015)

Zincubus said:


> I use a glue gun to fix the probes in place . Works amazingly well but can be moved if needs be .


Iv never thought of doing that and iv got two bleeding glue guns sat in the garage.


----------



## Badgerroy (Mar 16, 2015)

tomwhetton said:


> And shall I set the thermostat to between 90-95 F?


It depends on what beastly you have living in the Viv.


----------



## Zincubus (Sep 6, 2010)

I kinda assumed that we were talking about heat mat temps rather than basking temps from a ceramic . The probe in my ceramic setup is glued half way up the side wall of the viv ... not directly under the ceramic but about 6" to the left ..


----------



## tomwhetton (May 25, 2015)

So I'll glue it to the side half way up? And I've got a royal Python in there, is the probe okay lose atm?mimgot told not to get heat mats shall I?


----------



## Zincubus (Sep 6, 2010)

tomwhetton said:


> So I'll glue it to the side half way up? And I've got a royal Python in there, is the probe okay lose atm?mimgot told not to get heat mats shall I?


That's a whole new can of worms 

I use heat mats for Corns / Kings etc and even youngish Royals but a ceramic setup for the adult Boa as its more heavy bodied than the others ..


----------



## tomwhetton (May 25, 2015)

He's a young one but he's a biggen haha so is this set up okay for now? Or is there anything else I need? I got him Saturday I've put him in and left him and I'm gonna feed him Saturday coming


----------



## Zincubus (Sep 6, 2010)

tomwhetton said:


> He's a young one but he's a biggen haha so is this set up okay for now? Or is there anything else I need? I got him Saturday I've put him in and left him and I'm gonna feed him Saturday coming


Sounds promising from what you've mentioned ... just don't rely on the thermostat to gauge the temperature ....make sure you use an independent thermometer ..... many use digital temperature guns .... I got one a couple of years ago for less than a tenner of eBay and is amazingly accurate / reliable and even has a built-in laser pointer to pinpoint the "hot-spots" . You use the thermometer to check the temps and adjust the thermostat accordingly ... 

Just don't be tempted to handle it until it's had a feed at the weekend 

I have a few Royals and they do like to have a climb on the evening ( despite what some people will have you believe ) . They all have a few hides and some branches in their vivs plus loads of fake plastic plants and greenery ( bought from charity shops or poundshops) . They seem to need loads of hiding places and dark spots to feel safe but then they will be out and about in the evening exploring - I also move things around ... hides and hollowed out branches and so in just to keep things interesting .

As regards feeding - My Pastel Royal just drop feeds of a piece of card on the viv floor but the two Albino Royals will only strike feed a warmed up rat/ mouse that's dangled in front of their hide entrance !!

Keep us up to date with any progress or queries - there are loads of real helpful people around - just remember its not an exact science and so you WILL come across many different ways of keeping snakes - there are more ways than one to skin a cat as they say ....


----------



## tomwhetton (May 25, 2015)

That's very helpful thankyou, I've got a thermometer not a digital one arm but I'm gonna get one at weekend, he's been in his hide all day is that okay? I'm extremely tempted to lift it up to check but I've resisted haha I got him Saturday and to disturb him yesterday to fit the cage round the heat lamp so it's it's his first full day in there so ima leave him to do his own thing, I've got a 45watt heat bulb in And I'm not sure if it's strong enough or not but that's what I got given so....


----------



## Zincubus (Sep 6, 2010)

tomwhetton said:


> That's very helpful thankyou, I've got a thermometer not a digital one arm but I'm gonna get one at weekend, he's been in his hide all day is that okay? I'm extremely tempted to lift it up to check but I've resisted haha I got him Saturday and to disturb him yesterday to fit the cage round the heat lamp so it's it's his first full day in there so ima leave him to do his own thing, I've got a 45watt heat bulb in And I'm not sure if it's strong enough or not but that's what I got given so....


Just keep checking the temps aren't too hot ( or too cold ) and you can adjust things as you go along .

They are nocturnal, so you won't see him out during the daytime . Mine all come to life early evening .


----------



## kh221 (May 12, 2015)

Hi, just wondering if you sealed your viv? Not a must, but it does make it last longer and vivexotic give you a longer warranty if you do. 

Another thing, I noticed that the vents are pushed from the outside in, meaning that they can be pushed out from the inside. Possible means of escape unless they're glued there. Maybe take them out and push them in from inside the viv so it's not a possibility


----------



## andy jackson (Jan 10, 2015)

tomwhetton said:


> [URL=http://i1365.photobucket.com/albums/r759/tomwhetton/8E1289B7-B861-4F84-8163-4F97D9D49258_zpsoxky2aq9.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> That's how it is atm, snakes in its hide so it's not been out yet


Only just noticed this topic doing a search. Your back wall of the viv is back to front. The face of your vents should be inside the viv. Implications of having it the wrong way besides looking odd is that the vents could be pushed out from inside allowing your snake to escape. :blush:


----------



## Zincubus (Sep 6, 2010)

andy jackson said:


> Only just noticed this topic doing a search. Your back wall of the viv is back to front. The face of your vents should be inside the viv. Implications of having it the wrong way besides looking odd is that the vents could be pushed out from inside allowing your snake to escape. :blush:


If correct its a good spot )

The vents can be popped out from the rear and popped back in from the inside . I had the same issue .


----------



## andy jackson (Jan 10, 2015)

I am fairly certain that I am correct. 

Here is what it should look like, inserted from the inside. Push that vent and its going nowhere. 

https://flic.kr/p/qHTGV7 https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

In Toms pic you can even see that the vent has been pushed in from the outside. Push that hard enough and it will fall out. :gasp: Also the visible black screw fitting between the vent and the wire access should be on the outside. The whole back panel is back to front.


----------



## Zincubus (Sep 6, 2010)

andy jackson said:


> I am fairly certain that I am correct.
> 
> Here is what it should look like, inserted from the inside. Push that vent and its going nowhere.
> 
> ...


Yeah, top photo is what I pictured it should be like and I described . It's easier to just push the vent out and put it back in the other side than pulling the viv apart to swap the panel around .


----------

